# Bait Shops Near Meldahl Dam



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Anyone know of any bait shops that sell minnows near Meldahl since Point Pleasant is now closed?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Where are you coming from?


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

whodeynati said:


> Where are you coming from?


Coming from the Colerain area. I did find a bait shop called On The Way Bait Shop located in Downtown Cincy.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not sure then.. there is a drive thru on 125 in Amelia. Which is maybe 10 minutes out of your way. They usually have em.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Kwik Shoppe, located on the AA a few miles from Foster on the Kentucky side carries minnows, worms and tackle.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

whodeynati said:


> I'm not sure then.. there is a drive thru on 125 in Amelia. Which is maybe 10 minutes out of your way. They usually have em.


I called these folks last night trying to find them......... They said they were out and weren't sure if they were gonna get more in until spring more than likely.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

R's Liquor & More in Augusta, Ky. keeps good minnows year round.


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

939 Brighton St,

Newport, KY 41071


Between Phillips Aly and W 10th St 


(859) 581-5222


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! Also more specifically, are there any that are open early morning on Sunday?


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

I live bout 3 blocks away from "ON THE WAY" baitshop they're kinda "iffy" even in summer, better call um first. I get minners at the Latonia shop on Rogers st.
Ever thought of keepin your own minnows ? Just takes an old aquarium & pump. Or 5 gal bucket .Keep it out in the garage. Clean the water once a week. Feed um bread crumbs.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

smellmyfinger said:


> 939 Brighton St,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's out of minnows for the rest of the winner


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

